# How Does Bulk Wheat Come Packaged?



## GrannyAnn (Aug 16, 2021)

I bought some and it came in a sack that does not look moisture or air proof and that was inside a plain cardboard box. Previously, I bought wheat already packaged either in mylar in buckets or just in buckets.

Would you feel confident about receiving wheat packaged in a not-air or moisture-proof sack? Feeling iffy about this. Not sure if this is the norm?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, that's not the way it works in bulk. When I buy oats and corn and it comes in a big 50 or 100 pound multilayer paper bag. You have to divide up and package it.But the price is usually worth the effort.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bulk means bulk.
The intention is for the end consumer to prep and package.
As long as it's cleaned and dry, you should be fine to just divide it up with some moisture and O2 absorbers, and seal 'em up.


----------



## GrannyAnn (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I know the wheat has to be repackaged of course. That's why I bought bulk, to repackage. My question was about the packaging since it came UPS and who knows where it sat and on what or under what and if it got wet someplace, was on a concrete floor, what else had been on the floor, while in a bag and cardboard box that were not moisture proof. How do I know it wasn't contaminated along the way? Is this normal? For wheat to be shipped in non-airtight, non-moisture proof packaging? I know for a fact that sometimes things leak out of packages on those trucks. Easy for something like that bag of wheat to get contaminated with who knows what. I got a package one time that looked like it had been under water and the post office let it dry out for a week or two. There was a long delay between the time that particular package was shipped and the time I got it.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, that's completely normal for it to be shipped like that. Unless the box shows signs of it being wet, there is nothing to worry about. If it bothers you too much, you're going to have to take a trip someplace and get it yourself.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I really depends on who you buy from, and what purpose they know you intend to use it for.
Most bulk wheat sales are not thought of for human consumption. Heck, my bulk buys are from horse feed. Triple cleaned and packaged in nothing more than double-layered brown paper bags stitched up with thread.
If the seller is targeting the human market, they would likely put more care into packaging, but it would also cost a bit more.
Unless you see signs of contamination, I wouldn't worry about it. Paper is pretty good at telling the history of where it's been. Look for rings, discoloration, rodent entry holes, and the like.
If none, consider it safe.


----------



## GrannyAnn (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you all so much for taking the time to answer my concerns. What a doofus I was! I finally cut open one of the "holey-canvas like" bags only to find an inner plastic bag. So relieved because there just didn't seem to be much between that bag and that box and then the outside world after that. It looked very clean with very little dust. I ordered more.

So thank you again and you all have a great night!


----------



## Weedygarden (Dec 5, 2021)

GrannyAnn said:


> I bought some and it came in a sack that does not look moisture or air proof and that was inside a plain cardboard box. Previously, I bought wheat already packaged either in mylar in buckets or just in buckets.
> 
> Would you feel confident about receiving wheat packaged in a not-air or moisture-proof sack? Feeling iffy about this. Not sure if this is the norm?


I have purchased wheat in 25 pound bags and 50 pound bags. I have also purchased it in #10 cans. When it comes to mylar, know that it can be chewed through by rodents. If you have mylar, consider a second layer of protection such as a 5 gallon bucket with a lid or a plastic bin.


----------

